# Amonia Remover..



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I just bought some amonia remover and placed it in my 330-biowheel and AC300. What does amonia remover really do and how effective is it? And with amonia remover does that mean that I don't have to worry about over feeding and left overs as much as before?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

i would still keep an eye on how much you feed. I dont think you can just feed tons of food and leave it in the tank without worries.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Ammo-chips are actually ionic exchange resins that remove AMMONIUM (not ammonia) by replacing it with a sodium ion. Think of it as a rock with many tiny holes filled with sodium molecules. Ammonium molecules have an attraction for this rock so it fills up the holes and kicks out the sodium molecules. The effectiveness is dependent on pH. The lower the pH, the higher the ratio of ammoniUM vs ammoniA.

The presence of salt in the tank can potentially reverse the process and release the ammonium back into the water.

Regardless of what you use, it's never a good idea to overfeed or leave uneaten food in the tank for prolonged periods of time.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

from what i've read is that ammonia remover doesn't remove the ammonia but it detoxifies the ammonia and makes it safer for your fish


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

so its bullshit, I wish I didn't buy it because it says on the packet, ammo-chips, that it removes the toxic amonia


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2003)

Why bother using it?
As long as the tank is fully cycled and you have a filtration system appropriate for the waste load of the fish, you shouldn't have any problems. If something does happen and you have more ammonia in the tank than usual, a large water change may fix the problem.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

not really the ammonia will always come back, its comes from the fish waste and what the fish breathe out like humans give off CO2

my ammonia reads a level 4 for like the last month or so and my fish are perfectly fine cause i use Ammo-Lock which detoxifies the ammonia and makes it safe


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2003)

DonH said:


> . Ammonium molecules have an attraction for this rock so it fills up the holes and kicks out the sodium molecules. The effectiveness is dependent on pH. The lower the pH, the higher the ratio of ammoniUM vs ammoniA.


 What happens if there is a sudden pH swing from acid to basic? Will the Ammo-Chips release all of the ammonia back into the water?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> DonH said:
> 
> 
> > . Ammonium molecules have an attraction for this rock so it fills up the holes and kicks out the sodium molecules. The effectiveness is dependent on pH. The lower the pH, the higher the ratio of ammoniUM vs ammoniA.
> ...


 No it will not... the release of ammonium back into the water is dependent on salt concentration. A sudden shift in pH from acid to basic will increase the ratio of ammoniA vs ammoniUM that already exists in the water (which is why ammonia is more toxic at high pH).


----------

